# Omega 3s and 6s



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

We have been discussing the importance of fish oils in our dogs diet. And as far as I have come to understand, it is important for them to have both Omega 3s and 6s in their diet.

But since fish oils is a source of Omega-3, is it neccessary to supplement the -6 or are they somehow getting it from their primary raw diet? 

I was looking at evening primrose oil as a source of Omega-6 and haven't really (tried hard enough) found any information on it as part of a dog's diet.

Right now, I am just asking and trying to find research on it. 

Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Omega 6s are MUCH more common than 3s.

Poultry and eggs are two very common sources of O6s.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Lauri. Much appreciate the information!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Essential Fats in Food Oils 

NutritionData.com searches: 

Omega 3 

Omega 6


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Most of the meats we feed (unless you're lucky enough to be able to feed grass-fed meats) are high in O6s which is why most of us have to supplement with fish oils or other O3s. If we could all feed grass-fed meat, then we wouldn't have to supplement as much.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep, both are important, and yep, the o-6's are much more prevalent and most don't need to supplement with the o-6's. 

HOWEVER - I haven't found an O-3 supplement that was pure O-3 and didn't contain any O-6's. Most, like wild salmon, will contain an optimal balance. There are a few O-6's that some might need to supplement with (like GLA), because those O-6's are not commonly found in the diet. The only thing I would ever use to supplement O-6 would be evening primrose oil or GLA directly.

Those better O-6's haven't helped my dogs (they do worse with them in the diet), but they might help some dogs. In general because of stuff mentioned previously, folks concentrate on adding the O-3's.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I like this oil tutorial.







My breeder reccomends adding to a raw diet:
1.)Flax oil, 2.)olive oil, and 3.)either salmon or cod-liver oil. Should I add all three types of oils? I guess I am asking, are olive & flax oils O-6's that would be in my dog's poultry-rich diet anyway? (the nutritiondata.com links don't open for me, I tried to search for omega 6 there.. no luck)

Edit: Whoops, okay.. now I know flax is an O-3.









Is olive oil helpful? I will be extra watchful of the fats with Grimm.. am just trying to get a good idea on oils.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay, duh..

http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/olive-oil.htm

That is a neat site, explains what the labeling means with olive oils.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link to that website about the Olive Oil! It was very informative and has great info about other oils and fats, too. I now know what to look for when I buy oil for the kitchen and the dog!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf1.)Flax oil


Dogs must convert the alpha-linolenic acid (ALA) in flaxseed to EPA and DHA and many dogs cannot effectively make this conversion. That's why I stick to fish oils that already have the active form in it.



> Originally Posted By: Brightelf2.)olive oil


Not bad, but contains a lot of omega 6s that the diet already contains. Would be better to up the omega 3s with fish oil. 



> Originally Posted By: Brightelf3.)either salmon or cod-liver oil


These oils are not interchangeable and are very different from one another. Cod Liver Oil supplies two fat soluble vitamins- A and D. These can be overdosed and I wouldn't supplement with them unless you know there is a need for them in the diet or if in the winter the dog doesn't get much sunlight which is how they make their vitamin D. CLO supplies very little omega 3s. 

I supplement with CLO, but I *know* my dogs need it- I am not guessing that they might.

Salmon oil gets a thumb up!


----------

